# Service Engine Light on



## drgonzo15 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a 2007 Nissan Versa. I just had my oil changed and now the service engine light is on and will not go off. It's Boxing day here and the dealership where I am at is not open until tomorroe morning - right when i have to leave for a 400 Km drive. 

My question is, should this be a huge concern for me? I know that this light on means there may be some issues with the emission control system according to the manual but I am also thinking perhaps it is on b/c I got my oil changed recently and it just needs a system reset.

If anyone has been in a similar siuation or can offer any advice/assistance I would appreciate it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nissan tech here...:fluffy:

As long as the vehicle is running smoothly, you should be OK. Most likely you have an A/F ratio sensor code, this ALWAYS comes up on the Versas and Sentras...good luck!


----------



## diegomedinaf (Apr 6, 2009)

*Light ON*

Guys i have a 2007 manual Tiida with 38000kms 4 days a go i went to the exhaust shop... we did a check on the cat converters and we decided to open them, now they look original on the outside but clean or open (free) on the inside, now the response is better the fuel comsumption is lower and it seems to improve the car`s performance because is faster now. 

Today at 11am i went to a gas station pumped my car until full and everything was perfect until 40 min a go. 1 block away from home my service light went on. After shut off the car and re-start the light goes off for some seconds and then appears again.

What should i do?reset the computer? run the car until the gas goes out? what do you guys recomend?
:wtf:
Please excuse my english if i made a mistake writing.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

diegomedinaf said:


> Guys i have a 2007 manual Tiida with 38000kms 4 days a go i went to the exhaust shop... we did a check on the cat converters and we decided to open them, now they look original on the outside but clean or open (free) on the inside, now the response is better the fuel comsumption is lower and it seems to improve the car`s performance because is faster now.
> 
> Today at 11am i went to a gas station pumped my car until full and everything was perfect until 40 min a go. 1 block away from home my service light went on. After shut off the car and re-start the light goes off for some seconds and then appears again.
> 
> ...


I bet if you took it to have codes checked you would have a P0420 due to your lack of a catalytic converter. In which case you would have to install a new converter or install O2 spacers.


----------



## TIMETRAVELER (Apr 26, 2010)

METRO273
My Sister's Versa is throwing code 2A00 A/F sensor. She has 28k miles. Is it the sensor or something else. How hard is the sensor to replace...lools like part of the exhaust needs to be removed ( front exhaust tube)


----------



## jhonson18812 (Oct 25, 2010)

you just disconnect it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

TIMETRAVELER said:


> METRO273
> My Sister's Versa is throwing code 2A00 A/F sensor. She has 28k miles. Is it the sensor or something else. How hard is the sensor to replace...lools like part of the exhaust needs to be removed ( front exhaust tube)


Have you checked to see if it may still be under warranty?


----------



## msymms (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi guys I have the same issue. P0420 code is thrown. Should I try the O2 sensors first before tackling the Cats? Also, can this be done DIY? I am checking but I believe my MPG has deteriorated as well.


TIA
-mark
2011 Versa


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

msymms said:


> Hi guys I have the same issue. P0420 code is thrown. Should I try the O2 sensors first before tackling the Cats? Also, can this be done DIY? I am checking but I believe my MPG has deteriorated as well.
> 
> 
> TIA
> ...


If you have under 70000 miles on your vehicle, the converter would still be covered under the long term emission warranty.


----------



## msymms (Apr 17, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> If you have under 70000 miles on your vehicle, the converter would still be covered under the long term emission warranty.


Crap! I have 70500 miles.

-mark


----------

